# CAMERA



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Okay i now need to get a camera so i can get some pics up but hardly no anything about cameras what kind of camera do you guys have i need help. grosse gurke those pics you took were awesome what did you just buy. are digital camcorders good for still pics!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

how much money are you willing to spend $?$?$
I have a digital cam, try to get one with good amount of optical and digital zoom if you can
... one of the cheapest digital cam's the HP 120 is not good for taking fish pictures so try to avoid that particular model if you can, it works great for everything else, but not good with close ups


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Make sure it has a decent zoom rate, and, very important, a macro setting to make close-up shots.

I have a 1.3 MPixel Sony digicam (*DSC P20*: just over 200 bucks), and although its a cheap and basic model, it takes reeally sharp and colorfull pictures. It can also shoot little mpg-movies, but the quality is pretty crappy...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

if i purchase a digital cam i would buy a good one maybe spend 1500 -2000 if they can make good still pics.so i can also make some p's vids to. if i bought a digital camera i would spend i guess 500 maybe or what ever it cost to get some good pics that's what i don't no whats a minimum for both.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got the canon A40, very easy to use and takes pretty good pics.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes they sure are







thanks


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Has any one tryed a underwater cam to take fish photos?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't settle for anything under 3-4 mega pixels, if you do the pictures will look crappy. im useing a kodak 3.1 mega pixel and im still not satified.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I just got an Olympus C-3020 zoom for $300 shipped with a 64MB memory card, it was a refurb though, but you cant tell


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

The one I have is a Kodaz CX4230 with 2.0MP and 3X optical zoom .... it works great for me...
heres an example pic bellow








this fish has like 5 pellets shoved into its mouth


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I use my parents camera which is around 4 to 5 megapixels with 30 second to 120 second short movie clips. Its a canon. though 4 to 5 megapixels is unecessary for this forum as you can only post photos of a certain size which 5 megapixels far exceeds that limit.


----------

